# First BJJ class



## Rabbitthekitten (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm going to my first class tonight. Hopefully all will be well. I'll let you all know how it went.


----------



## the42cop (Nov 1, 2016)

Good luck! Don't sweat it if you feel lost and slightly intimidated at first. All you need to do is try to be ego less, tap when it hurts and the biggest 'secret' of all... Just keep showing up lol  Have fun! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlemagne (Nov 1, 2016)

How did it go?  Each place has its own vibe, so don't be surprised if you have to "shop around" a bit before you find the right fit.  I hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Nov 1, 2016)

Good luck


----------



## frank raud (Nov 1, 2016)

Have fun! When you start, it's kind of like body surfing in the ocean. You don't have much control over what happens , but that's what makes it enjoyable. So let us know what you think.


----------



## Steve (Nov 1, 2016)

Ditto to everything above.  Have fun.  Don't worry about being completely out of control.  You will learn early that every instinct you have is wrong.


----------



## msmitht (Nov 1, 2016)

Smile, Listen, try, tap, repeat.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Nov 1, 2016)

Disaster strikes. I was cycling there and my phone fell out of my pocket. By the time I'd found it (A neighbour had picked it up) the class had already started and it's a 45 minute bike ride. I'm going Thursday instead.


----------



## Charlemagne (Nov 1, 2016)

That stinks, but sometimes things happen.


----------



## marques (Nov 2, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> Disaster strikes. I was cycling there and my phone fell out of my pocket. By the time I'd found it (A neighbour had picked it up) the class had already started and it's a 45 minute bike ride. I'm going Thursday instead.


We are not alone (having strange incidents). And it makes me feel more normal...


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm definitely going tonight. In about 30 minutes unless I get hit by a car or something. 

I'm feeling a bit sore because I was doing Taekwondo sparring last night but I'm tough.  I've also got a PT session in the gym booked Friday afternoon so I suspect that I'm going to spend the whole weekend weeping.

Looking forward to it though.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Nov 3, 2016)

Loved it. Completely different to taekwondo . I mean like the complete opposite. The only thing I could see in common is they both have white belts. I sucked at everything but it didn't make me completely exhausted like I thought it would. I am aching in a few places though. Different muscles I guess. Signing up and going again in a few weeks. Work gets in the way between now and then.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 4, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> Loved it. Completely different to taekwondo . I mean like the complete opposite. The only thing I could see in common is they both have white belts. I sucked at everything but it didn't make me completely exhausted like I thought it would. I am aching in a few places though. Different muscles I guess. Signing up and going again in a few weeks. Work gets in the way between now and then.


That won't be the last time you are sore from BJJ. Rolling will remind you of muscles you didn't know were there.


----------

